

Show HN: I followed your suggestions and now my startup reached 250K+ members - ozzzy
http://www.connected2.me/register/

======
ozzzy
This is my new startup and I'd love to get your feedback. It reached 250K+
members with only viral.

Basically you can think of it as Formspring with chat. You set up an account
for people to chat with you anonymously. As their identities are anonymous
your friends can ask everything to you that they normally cannot ask. They can
tell their thoughts and criticisms about you.

Moreover, you have an opportunity to chat anonymously with celebrities you
admire through Connected2.me. You can tell your problems to specialists such
as psychologists by keeping your identity secret and get an instant answer.
Companies also use Connected2.me in order to get anonymous feedback about
their products and give support to their customers real-time.

Please try and tell me what do you think.

------
youngdev
Congrats on your launch. I like the idea and the UI design is slick. Can you
share more details about "It reached 250K+ members with only viral". Some
pointers for rest of us would be great.

Which suggestion you followed to reach 250K member mark? Also, most of your
traffic seems to be coming from Turkey. Could you explain bit about that?

